# Pictures of My Memorial Tattoo for My Golden



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

looks nice.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love it!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

gets me all teary-eyed...i love it!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool... I love the quote!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's a beautiful tattoo! I love it!


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all! 

I figured the tattoo artist was going to think I was a little nuts for getting a tattoo for "just a dog" and mentioned it, but he said "Nope, I'd kill someone over my dog!", so he fully understood!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

I got all choked up over the quote. They do take a piece of us with when they go, don't they?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks awesome!! You're a brave girl getting it on your ribs/side!!! Ouch! lol


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I like it very much. I never had the guts to get a tatoo but have thought of it. I am (not to my choise getting some dots on my breast) but I since Im having that done. I have thought of getting a couple of my past dogs. Charlie and Lucy...I always wanted to get them with wings flying..on clouds.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

It's beautiful. When all the commotion is over here I will get one done for Lucy.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

That is very pretty and very big and quite the stamp on you. The size makes a bit statement too, expressing to anyone who looks at it and knows it's branded on your forever, how very much you love(d) your dog. I really love it!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Speechless...........


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done.....Bravo.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Great choice! It turned out beautifully and you are the perfect model.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

very very nice !!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That's so sweet! Looks nice.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, it is beautiful! It will always be a reminder of how much you loved him. 

I'm not a tattoo person but if I was, I would definitely get tattoos dedicated to my dogs. I think that's so sweet.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments! 

I was thinking of getting it a little smaller, without the entire quote, but I just love the quote so much and I'm glad I went ahead and had it put on there. 

And for the record, the location was really painful! I got another tattoo the same day (on my foot) and it felt good in comparison. It was worth it though! Mister was a very special dog and he deserves a very special tribute.


----------

